# The Circle Of Life



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe I should title this, "Life's Awful Ironies."

This isn't about me and my gypsy travels, but rather, about Lisa, the lady I've been helping.

I can't tell you what it was about her that drew me to her.

Sometimes I think that old adage of people coming into your life for a reason, holds true.

When I first spoke of Lisa I mentioned that I met her, via her cat, Mollie, who came running up to me.

Four years ago, part of my soul died, when I lost my Bobcat hybrid. I saved her from the starvation and sickness that was claiming her and she saved me in ways I can't begin to count.

For the first six months after she died, I can't tell you much. I was on autopilot... going through the motions, but hardly living.

It was over a year later that I finally learned to let her go.

I think of her everyday and speak of her often.

When Mollie came running up to me, it was like looking at Pooty. Mollie has attitude and a bobbed tail...two traits that I always loved about Pooty. She'd kiss me with her little sandpaper tongue and turn right around and slap me in the face with her tiny paw.

I've been helping both, Lisa and Mollie and have grown quite close to them, both.

I got a call from Lisa, yesterday that she needed to see us, the hubs and I.

This morning, after visiting the food bank, I took her a big box of food and some towels.

What she needed to tell us is that...she's dying and asked us to be Mollie's god parents.

She has melanoma and it has spread to her bones.

She's got about a year, or so. Could be more, could be less.

She asked if we'd take Mollie once she's gone. I'm numb. I'm so numb I can't even cry...and believe me, I want to.

This sweet, sweet woman has persevered through so much...leaving an abusive marriage, living on the streets for over a year (all the while, taking care of fellow homeless) and many times, getting beat up for her kindness, and now, now that she has a home - rent free for cleaning it up (it's a trailer and in bad shape...but it's a roof, walls and some security) and a new job, doing yard work for her neighbor, she's dying.

It's not fair, it's not right and I'm heartsick.

In the midst of all her own troubles, she's collecting cans for me and gave me three bags today (courtesy of the homeless who drink and drop their beer cans up at the corner store.)

She refuses chemo and her only concern, is Mollie.

I know life isn't fair (I've had a lot of struggles in my 46 years, which is why I prefer a simpler and more austere existence, being grateful for the smallest of things) and I know things are hard for everyone, but this just SUCKS.

I'm going to start saving up and collecting money to at least have Lisa cremated, because I'm sure she won't have the money for any type of service.

Thanks for letting me talk about this. It helps.

I'll post updates and pictures and will enjoy my time with Lisa and give Mollie the best home, ever, after Lisa is gone.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 12, 2015)

Condolences.


----------



## Tude (Jun 12, 2015)

sorry. Lost my Father to cancer about 8 yrs ago. Cancer is a bitch.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 12, 2015)

That's terrible... If u can maybe a burial where she can become a plant or tree?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Brother X said:


> Condolences.



Thanks.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 12, 2015)

Also it's very brave of her to forgo cheno


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Tude said:


> sorry. Lost my Father to cancer about 8 yrs ago. Cancer is a bitch.



Thanks, Tude. I've never had to watch anyone die.

When my dad died, my mother called me. He'd had a heart attack and was dead before he hit the floor.

Lisa is going to get sick, weak and waste away.

Ifeel so awful for her...and helpless. It just sucks.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> That's terrible... If u can maybe a burial where she can become a plant or tree?



I'd like to take her ashes and plant them at the bottom of a tree so she'll live forever.

As for chemo, my husband had prostate cancer and he said he wouldn't have it either.

He opted for surgery. I'm a weenie. I don't think I could be so brave.


----------



## Tude (Jun 12, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Thanks, Tude. I've never had to watch anyone die.
> 
> When my dad died, my mother called me. He'd had a heart attack and was dead before he hit the floor.
> 
> ...



yeah unfortunately I got to watch my dad die in a hospice. He also refused chemo


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Tude said:


> yeah unfortunately I got to watch my dad die in a hospice. He also refused chemo



I'm so sorry.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 12, 2015)

It's brave to go into chemo too.


----------



## Kal (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure what to say but sorry that you will be losing a friend. You raising the money to make sure she is taken care after her death is sweet, good friends are hard to come by. I hope to meet you one day sister.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, Kal.

I hope to meet all of the StP family, one day.

Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 12, 2015)

For us still here it is sad, but I've realized that the separation of body and soul is amongst the most beautiful of things a person can experience.

I hope your friend feels the same.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, @7xMichael ...

I just hope she doesn't suffer for a long time. 

She's just gotten off the street and finally turning her life around.

She deserves a break. Not that the Cosmos cares what I think...just saying...a break, even if it's dying peacefully, would be a kindness.


----------



## Odin (Jun 13, 2015)

Please tell Lisa, I hope the best for her.
What time she has I hope is peacefull and with nice days and laughter.

Life is a mystery.

I jump between Philosophy, Mythology/Theology, Scientific theory and thought, and Psychadelic research (not in practice yet) lately... ... (fan of terrance mckenna lectures lately...)

Everyone goes young or old.

I'm gonna sound cliche' right now but the important part is the journey.
I know of an inscription... if I can paraphrase it.

"Life is a journey its destination home."

I often think... I've had a shit life. In someways I have. Lotta emotional pain... dissapointments and being a stubborn bastard that I am... lonelyness somedays.

BUt even so If I were to die tonight, I often think to myself. The lessons. Selftaught or those through others and experiences have substantial value.
One day I'll be gone... and if that means in the Pures't Athieistic way a state of OBLIVION... then that is what it will be.

Yet, If the conclusion of life leaves you, if not with an intact EGO but still part of a *Consciousness* if transformed to a greater or different or still indipendent. Then individual experience may have some value. It's a lesson. Always a lesson from every past to present to future moment.

Existence is exploration. Learing is Experience. Momenet by moment... alive or ?

Give that kitty a scratch behind the ears for me. 

And sorry if I sound pretentious... I don't intend to...


----------



## Tude (Jun 13, 2015)

I ruv @Odin - you speak nice things, lovely things.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 13, 2015)

@Odin ...thanks, so much for those kind words.

Lisa's imminent passing has gotten me to do a lot of thinking.

I'm thinking how short life really is, how to make sure hugs and kisses to friends, are plentiful and to make sure everyone knows I love them.

Thanks, again, Odin. Mollie will have a great home, eventually and I hope whatever happens to Lisa's soul after she dies, (I'm a Taoist and will spend forever seeking my "way," as for each of us Taoists, it's different) it's peaceful.


----------

